
Ask HN: PaaS for a beginner - King_mansur
I need to deploy my Flask web app (with a database) to the cloud. I don&#x27;t want to invest considerable amount of time on setup, that&#x27;s why I want to go with PaaS, not IaaS.<p>As of 2017, what are the viable options for hosting low traffic web-app (few thousand visits per month) with sudden spikes in traffic (500+ realtime users)?<p>I am deciding between Heroku and App Engine(both have free tier, which is great), but since I don&#x27;t know much about it would like to get your advice. Thanks!
======
mjhea0
For help setting up Flask + Heroku, check out the first two parts of Flask by
Example >> [https://realpython.com/blog/python/flask-by-example-
part-1-p...](https://realpython.com/blog/python/flask-by-example-
part-1-project-setup/).

AWS + Docker is probably just as easy. Check out
[http://testdriven.io/](http://testdriven.io/) for details on how to configure
Flask + Docker + Amazon EC2.

